# I put the ball back in his court



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

as you know, we are looking for a smaller house. We looked at a small ranch that was totally updated and in a fantastic location... AND it had a little land. My hubby is big on space and privacy BUT he also whines about yard work. Me.. well... I would be fine in a condo, I can ignore people's little things (dogs, noise, mowers), but hubby is a tad high strung like that.

So this house isn't perfect for me as far as layout, but I do see the allure of totally updated, and some breathing room and some space for our toys (RV, his motorcyle, our extra car since we have a teen driver). AND it is really really affordable and he is always complaining about money too. 

So I told him he needs to think about what HE wants... I can go either way-- place like this or wait for condo to come up. Honestly, HE is more fussy than me. We will see how this goes.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> as you know, we are looking for a smaller house. We looked at a small ranch that was totally updated and in a fantastic location... AND it had a little land. My hubby is big on space and privacy BUT he also whines about yard work. Me.. well... I would be fine in a condo, I can ignore people's little things (dogs, noise, mowers), but hubby is a tad high strung like that.
> 
> So this house isn't perfect for me as far as layout, but I do see the allure of totally updated, and some breathing room and some space for our toys (RV, his motorcyle, our extra car since we have a teen driver). AND it is really really affordable and he is always complaining about money too.
> 
> So I told him he needs to think about what HE wants... I can go either way-- place like this or wait for condo to come up. Honestly, HE is more fussy than me. We will see how this goes.


The hubby sounds like my wife. In the last move, I even broke down the options in a Pugh matrix (a statistical evaluation tool used by eggheads like me). Ultimately, we chose the one she wanted, even though the layout had issues. Sadly, don't be surprised when these little issues start coming back to you like a broken record. When the layout issues later became more stressful, her reply was her patented hand swipe and saying, "just fix it". For me, my coping mechanism is laughter. That and Home Depot and a few thousand dollars to fix it. Lukily, our last four moves have included an allowance from my company that is generous enough to cover the hand swipes of hers.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, he said he doesn't want the work of the ranch...so back to looking at condos. I hope he doesn't have selective memory like with our cat.

He said he wanted to adopt the cat, I made sure he did.. I told him outright I didn't WANT to if he was against it.. I wanted the cat, but not THAT badly. He said yes he wanted the cat. Fast forward a year, we are having issues with the cat, and suddenly he doesn't remember this conversation AT ALL... all my problem. UGH


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

We write important decisions down and email them to each other. That way we can look back and get clear headed. I think you said... please correct me if I misunderstood you...


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Mom6547 said:


> We write important decisions down and email them to each other. That way we can look back and get clear headed. I think you said... please correct me if I misunderstood you...


That is a good idea


----------

